# Looking for someone to create artwork



## kartshirts (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello, We are looking for an artist to create and design 5-6 spot color separations for silkscreen printing on garments, mostly t-shirt and sweatshirts. We have a printer for the seps, just need someone to send us ready to print separated files. We can pay you by paypal, zelle or whatever you desire. We have been in business for 25 years and recently lost our in house artist.


----------



## frank_4635 (4 mo ago)

I can help you 20 years experience in this industry [email protected]


----------



## Garretthu (24 d ago)

hi. wrote u PM


----------



## Zia ur Rehman (Jan 9, 2021)

kartshirts said:


> Hello, We are looking for an artist to create and design 5-6 spot color separations for silkscreen printing on garments, mostly t-shirt and sweatshirts. We have a printer for the seps, just need someone to send us ready to print separated files. We can pay you by paypal, zelle or whatever you desire. We have been in business for 25 years and recently lost our in house artist.


Hello,
We can help; we create artworks for screen printing; also can do color separation. Please send your logos to [email protected] with your instructions. Thanks


----------

